# best MAC brush for contouring?



## leaveyourlove (Jan 28, 2009)

i'm new to contouring and would like a brush to contour with


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jan 28, 2009)

I've only tried the 168 but I like it.


----------



## rachybloom (Jan 28, 2009)

I love the 109. I just got it and what a difference it makes!!


----------



## macosophy (Jan 28, 2009)

i love 168, i've used it for blush, liquid foundation, and contouring.


----------



## HustleRose (Jan 29, 2009)

i have a 168LE and i like it a lot.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 29, 2009)

the 168, 109, 138 and the new LE 165 all work wonderfully.  i like the 168 myself.


----------



## ms_angry_nipple (Jan 29, 2009)

I agree with the 168. It's nice and dense enough and not too fluffy so that you make a muddy mess on your face.  Good control..therefore good to learn and practice. 

I have the 138 and although it's pointy..i find it rather difficult to control the application of bronzing powder. 

Also you gotta think of multi-purpose. the 168 is awesome for blushers...which is what i do the most. the 138 i just use for regular powder since the corner gets under the eye nicely. 

I say go into the store and ask to try the brushes.  definitely pricey so you should at least get to test drive it before you buy it


----------



## i_love_mac (Jan 29, 2009)

I love to contour with the 109 =)


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 30, 2009)

109 is great!


----------



## maketotheup (Jan 31, 2009)

168 for sure.  It gives a softer line and fits perfectly on your cheeks.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 2, 2009)

i like the 109


----------



## MAC 101 (Feb 2, 2009)

109 all the way!!!!!


----------



## carandru (Feb 2, 2009)

I love the 109!  But, I have to admit, the new LE 165 is giving it a run for it's money.  I like having both b/c the 165 does a great job for contouring cheeks and jawlines, but I like the 109 better for contouring elsewhere or for blending.

I also like the 109 b/c it's extremely versatile and is the best bang for your buck IMO.  But, if you can afford to get more than one, I would try them out and see which one you like best.


----------



## lukinamama (Feb 2, 2009)

169,109,165 and 136


----------



## Stephy171 (Feb 2, 2009)

168!!! i have to try the 109 now!


----------



## alka1 (Feb 2, 2009)

I like the 109 for contouring. But my favorite has to be the 138 - it works perfectly and doesn't require much blending.


----------



## cetati (Feb 2, 2009)

The 168 is my favorite... the size is perfect for contouring under my cheekbone, and it is so soft and fluffy but at the same time, dense. I LOVE IT. Sometimes when I apply too heavily I use a clean 187 or a powdered 187 to blend it out slightly.


----------



## elainous (Mar 11, 2009)

109 for sure. tho i got the 165 today  so i need to test drive this tomorrow


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Mar 11, 2009)

168!!


----------



## ladyJ (Mar 11, 2009)

109 or 165! I've been using the 165 a lot more lately though.


----------



## kariii (Mar 11, 2009)

it has got to be 168!


----------



## Septemba (Mar 11, 2009)

I can't decide between the 109 and 168.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 11, 2009)

I use 168 for contouring and blush. Love it.


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 11, 2009)

If I had to choose between 109 & 168 (both GREAT for contouring and other things), I would definitely go for the 109 because its very versatile. It does a great job no matter what you're applying, especially liquid foundation!


----------



## moonlit (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_I can't decide between the 109 and 168. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am not liking the 168 anymore.. its 2 sharp and needs lot of blending.. i like the 168 for highlighter.. .. I am waiting for payday to go buy the 109 hehe


----------



## wannabelyn (Mar 12, 2009)

the 168 is great for countouring.

the bristles are so soft and it picks up more colour than most other brushes


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 12, 2009)

I use 168 for both contouring and highlighting but I have to blend with my powder blush after contouring. I'm gonna get the 109 soon and just use the 168 for highlight


----------



## TamiChoi (Mar 12, 2009)

168


----------



## njoy (Mar 14, 2009)

I like using the 109 or the 169 (LE).


----------



## elongreach (Mar 14, 2009)

I generally use the 109 because it's a small dense brush.  It can really get into a small space well.  However sometimes I use my 169.  It all depends on what is clean and available.


----------



## Jupiter19 (Mar 15, 2009)

The 109. I have the 169 but cannot get it to work. I can't get enough color concentrated on where I want it to go, I end up with an undefined brown face


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 15, 2009)

109


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 15, 2009)

109! my faaave!


----------



## Exotica (Mar 15, 2009)

I love my 165. I use it for both contouring and highlighting. hope this helps!


----------



## moonlit (Apr 3, 2009)

109 is best for contouring

i use 168 to apply shimpagne msf


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 3, 2009)

For me it's the 138. It is LE, but I heard somewhere it might be coming back soon.


----------



## alka1 (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SpringDancer* 

 
_For me it's the 138. It is LE, but I heard somewhere it might be coming back soon._

 
I love the 138 as well, and not just for contouring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think it's LE.. It's permanent online as far as I can tell.


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_I love the 138 as well, and not just for contouring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think it's LE.. It's permanent online as far as I can tell._

 
I agree, it's great for powder application, blush, MSF. Well worth its price. 
I got it when it came out with the Sculpt & Shape collection, I'm glad to hear it's still available.


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 3, 2009)

The 109 is a genius brush.  Not only great for contouring - but I use it for highlighting and for applying liquid foundation.  Worth it.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 5, 2009)

^ well said.


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (Apr 7, 2009)

I like 165.


----------



## User38 (Apr 7, 2009)

me too.. the 168, 165 or the 109


----------

